# Fished the Dike in Fargo



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I fished the Dike in fargo last night. Whipped the water to a froth with crank baits. Nothing to show but three garbage fish. A few others were fishing for cats with chicken liver and cut baits. They had no luck at all.


----------

